# Looking For Someone to Create a Lyric Video



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 22, 2013)

With some of my fellow SS.org members prowling around and hunting for graphic designers, I figured I would shoot my proposal out there. I am looking for someone who I can hire to create a lyric video for my band's new single. Sleek, high, quality, professional, and creative. (Traits of the video and of the artist/creator, I mean.)

Comment or send me a PM if you are interested or if you know anybody or any companies.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 8, 2013)

I am also looking for the same!


----------



## Ashahalasin (Oct 19, 2013)

Red Boss Productions are amazing. 
Home | Red Boss ProductionsRed Boss Productions

They are currently doing my band Inhuman Remnants, lyric video and it looks phenomenal.


----------

